# Death Spiral Thread



## crocus (Apr 8, 2016)

Is there a thread out there for just kinda "surviving" the end?
Not solving the problem, it's over. The final death spiral, counting the days until the moving, and just doing your best to survive until then.
With your dignity intact. Hopefully.

In my case, it's going to be a long 3 months until I'm physically on my own . Meh it's not my problem anymore but oh man there are days when I get sucked into a 2 hour text fight about his opinion about something and you really wish there was somewhere you could just say " FML" and laugh about it. It's not funny, I know.
But what else can you do? As long as I'm still breathing...life goes on!

Things I'm looking forward to:
A quiet house 
Walking around in my pjs or less if I want to 
Stuff being in the same place I put it
Not being concerned that anything I say will be taken as criticism and the aftermath 
Not having to hide my true feelings 
No more endless narcissistic gas lighting verbal diarrhea blowing up my phone 
Normal conversations!
Being able to hug, kiss someone just because I want them to know I care
Having fun, just because it's fun

Anyone else got a wish list? What keeps you going on those days you could just puke in your mouth ..but you stay polite and carry on?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

crocus said:


> Things I'm looking forward to:
> Walking around in my pjs or less if I want to
> Not being concerned that anything I say will be taken as criticism and the aftermath
> Not having to hide my true feelings
> ...


Don't know if there is a thread, but the above I left are the things I have recaptured from a time when it was thought they were long gone...

Dignity? That is all your call... we honor ourselves in our actions and reactions.

As you know, you'll be fine... it's heard in your posts.


----------

